# bending heat mats???



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

how much are you allowed to bend a heat mat???

would i be able to screw this bit of wood down ontop to get it tight into the corner???


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I couldn't say no for a FACT but it doesn't really seam like a good idea... I'd imagine parts inside could break.


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

I wouldnt advise that, I have had heat pads that have only been slightly bent and have stopped working. Perhaps try and get some heat cable as an alternative, its just as good but it has many more uses.
: victory:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

just buy two?


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

decided to just stick it to the back wall.


----------

